# Lightforce Blitz 240 vs Magnalight HL-85



## troller_cpf (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello everyone.
I am just wondering which of the following two handheld corded spotlights gives the best THROW (not looking for overall output, but just throw):

- The Magnalight HL-85 HID, which is already a 35W HID with a 7" reflector (179 mm) and has a particular lens which should convey better the light.

or 

- The Lightforce Blitz 240, converted to a 35W HID, that has a 9,4" reflector (240 mm) so bigger, but normal flat lens.


Apart from the "problem" of modding the Lightforce to HID, I'm wondering wether the bigger reflector of the Blitz is more efficient than the particular lens of the Magnalight.

By the way, are there out there other similar lights with even bigger reflectors?

thanks everybody!


----------



## SwatDude (Nov 2, 2009)

troller_cpf said:


> Hello everyone.
> I am just wondering which of the following two handheld corded spotlights gives the best THROW (not looking for overall output, but just throw):
> 
> - The Magnalight HL-85 HID, which is already a 35W HID with a 7" reflector (179 mm) and has a particular lens which should convey better the light.
> ...


 
If you are going to go to the trouble of doing a mod on the Blitz, there are several on here that have done it with higher wattage HID's and I don't think the Magnalight could touch them for output. The focus feature of the Magnalight may, however, get it closer to a pencil beam.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 2, 2009)

The HL85 would be hard pressed to even outthrow a 100W incan bulb in a 9" blitz. It simply can overcome more that double the surface area of the blitz's reflector.

Look at it this way, the HL85 will provide a throw advantage to any similarly sized light with a conventional reflector and lens. As the reflector size increases there's no amount of beam reshaping via a lens focusing an arc that's going to keep up with large reflectors. Take a Polarion PH50 vs a POB for example, the Polarion isn't using a lens but it is using a very expensive and refined reflector. Despite its 50W output the Polarion is easily out thrown by the POB even though it's only 35W. There's just no substitute for reflector size. This has nothing to do with overal lumen quantity or reflector efficiency of course, it's just saying the the POB will throw farther.


----------



## troller_cpf (Nov 3, 2009)

So Patriot, what you are saying is that the Blitz will out-throw the Magnalight, with the same power.
I got a bit confused from your last post, that's why I ask...


----------



## Patriot (Nov 3, 2009)

troller_cpf said:


> So Patriot, what you are saying is that the Blitz will out-throw the Magnalight, with the same power.
> I got a bit confused from your last post, that's why I ask...





Yeah, sorry it was late and I was trying to make an analogy.

I'm saying that the Blitz would easily out throw the magnalight with the same 35W HID set-up. The penalty to the Blitz is size, the magnalight is compact.


----------

